# problem in booting - dg31pr + e8200



## swapnil82 (Mar 14, 2008)

processor - c2d e8200 2.67ghz 1333fsb
mobo - dg31pr (g31 chipset) 1333fsb
ddr2 2gb 800 transcend


the board supports 1333fsb and is compatible with the processor as seen from intel's website.

there is no POST, no beeps, blank display.
what is the problem? do i need to flash the board? or what?


----------



## hellgate (Mar 14, 2008)

wat psu r u using?


----------



## swapnil82 (Mar 14, 2008)

hellgate said:


> wat psu r u using?




default psu that comes with iball atx cabinet.
12v - 17 amperes
5v - 32 amperes
3.3v ~ 25 amperes
~ 400+ watts max

but i haven't installed any power hungry devices.


----------



## hellgate (Mar 14, 2008)

^^^  get a better psu.atleast a zebby platinum 400/500w.sud solve ur prob.


----------



## swapnil82 (Mar 14, 2008)

as i said it contains only mobo+cpu+ram.
any psu can deliver this much power. isn't it so?


----------



## hellgate (Mar 15, 2008)

swapnil82 said:


> as i said it contains only mobo+cpu+ram.
> any psu can deliver this much power. isn't it so?


 
most of the time these local psus do manage to pwr a mobo + cpu + ram combo but sometimes their 12v rail is too weak (faulty) to pwr even such things.


----------



## darklord (Mar 15, 2008)

Have you updated to latest BIOS to support 45nm CPUs ?
Also get a better PSU and try booting with a single memory stick.


----------



## swapnil82 (Mar 15, 2008)

I guess I have to flash the board, but I don't have another processor to do that 

I have another problem - 
I heard Intel motherboards don't support the LCD monitors with native resolution of 1440x900 (widescreen). (Or at least it is distorted). Is that true? In that case I will have to replace my monitor.


----------



## hellgate (Mar 15, 2008)

^^^  u can take the mobo to the vendor from whom u got it.he'll flash it 4 u.but first check wats the present b ios version of mobo and whether any update is available.

for ur 2nd prob:
wat u've heard is not true.theres no issue in running a 1440x900 res lcd with Intel onboards gfx.ppl how hav reported such things were having gfx driver issues.


----------



## Ranjya (Mar 15, 2008)

your sig has a abit ip35-e mobo.
How good is this mobo?
You have oc'd your proccy to 4.Ghz>>.....really
Which ram are you using ?
How stable is the mobo ??
Which powersupply??


----------



## hellgate (Mar 15, 2008)

abit IP35-E is a good mobo with gr8 oc potentials.
yup i've oc'd my E8400 to 4.05GHz and its no big deal.E8400s easily oc to 4GHz and above. 
ram is 3 sticks of Transcend 1GB DDR2 667 running at 900MHz.
mobo is perfectly stable.
PSU is Coolermaster 650W.


----------



## spyingshadow (Mar 17, 2008)

hellgate said:


> abit IP35-E is a good mobo with gr8 oc potentials.
> yup i've oc'd my E8400 to 4.05GHz and its no big deal.E8400s easily oc to 4GHz and above.
> ram is 3 sticks of Transcend 1GB DDR2 667 running at 900MHz.
> mobo is perfectly stable.
> PSU is Coolermaster 650W.


really???
what exactly is d ram's model....
So, is 667mhz better than 800mhz in dat case???? what is d memory timing???? 
also, vot's d cost of d psu n mobo???
laslty, r u using any cooling set up, apart from stock fans n all


----------



## hellgate (Mar 17, 2008)

ram is the normal Transcend Jet ram.
its better to buy 800MHz ram if u plan to oc ur E8400.u wont be limited due to ram.
mobo cost me 5.9k incl of all taxes and psu costs 4.7k (6months back).
i've got 5 cabinet fans and i'm setting up a cooling setup shall post pics 2night.


----------



## spyingshadow (Mar 17, 2008)

that's great!!!!! 
but, i dont hv d money 4 an e8400, i'll only b gettin an E6550 with dual channel transcend 800mhz 2gigs


----------



## idox (Apr 8, 2008)

swapnil82 said:


> processor - c2d e8200 2.67ghz 1333fsb
> mobo - dg31pr (g31 chipset) 1333fsb
> ddr2 2gb 800 transcend
> 
> ...



hi, 

i´ve the same problem with this motherboard and a c2d e8400. in the intel´s website say that is possible install this procesor in dg31pr.

in a few minutes i will try to update the bios to 0047 version (lastest). i´ll install a q6600 (quad 2 core 2.4 65nm) temporarily to do that and soon i´ll write the results.

i´m really disappointed with this motherboard


----------



## spp_itim (Apr 9, 2008)

swapnil82 said:


> processor - c2d e8200 2.67ghz 1333fsb
> mobo - dg31pr (g31 chipset) 1333fsb
> ddr2 2gb 800 transcend
> 
> ...


 
Someone suggested me to buy DG31PR for E4500. Now I will rethink


----------



## hellgate (Apr 9, 2008)

dont buy Intel original mobos.better buy some good chipset mobos


----------



## swapnil82 (Apr 14, 2008)

idox said:


> hi,
> 
> i´ve the same problem with this motherboard and a c2d e8400. in the intel´s website say that is possible install this procesor in dg31pr.
> 
> ...



 hey idox, please tell your results of bios upgrade. is it successful and running e8400?


----------



## idox (Apr 21, 2008)

swapnil82 said:


> hey idox, please tell your results of bios upgrade. is it successful and running e8400?



yes men, is runing very well i recomend u install another processor to update the mb bios to the lastest version 0047(go to the intels website´). with this version the mb run all the 45nm processors. e8200, e8400

check the pic.


----------

